# Wednesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Blue = Superstation & ESPN feeds.*
No EI games today! 

*11:20am PT -*
Cardinals (No TV) @ Cubs *(WGN)* & *ESPN*

*4:05pm PT -* 
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Orioles (CSN Mid-Atlantic) 
Rockies (No TV) @ Expos (No TV) 
Astros (FSN Southwest Alt) @ Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) 
Dodgers (FSN West 2) @ Braves (FSN South) & *ESPN Alt*
Padres (Ch 4 Padres) @ Marlins (No TV)

*4:10pm PT -* 
Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) @ Reds (No TV) 
Giants (FSN Bay Area) @ Mets (MSG) & *ESPN*

*4:15pm PT -* 
Yankees (YES) @ Devil Rays (FSN Florida)

*5:05pm PT -* 
White Sox (FSN Chicago) @ Rangers (FSN Southwest) 
Royals (FSN Midwest Alt) @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota)

*6:35pm PT -* 
Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh) @ D'Backs (FSN Arizona)

*7:05pm PT -* 
Red Sox (NESN) @ A's (No TV) & *ESPN 2* 
Tigers (No TV) @ Angels (No TV) 
Blue Jays (RSN) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest) & *ESPN 2 Alt*


----------

